# Vizslas



## BBS (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone have or know someone who has one of these dogs that hunts on regular basis. Any breeders that anyone is aware of in middle to south GA.


----------



## bassfishga (Sep 29, 2011)

http://muddy-puddle.com/page4.php?view=thumbnailList&category=2
They have 5 or 6 adults and littles for time to time.


----------



## TBass (Oct 2, 2011)

I want a vizsla!  How much is the going price on one?


----------



## BBS (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been looking for about 2 months now, and haven't had much sucsess finding one. The ones I did find were any where from $500-$1200, and that was a little more than I could put in a dog rite now. So we are looking @ boykins to see if one would  suite us!


----------



## TBass (Oct 3, 2011)

Free pointer pups on craigslist right now.


----------



## StevePickard (Oct 3, 2011)

If you are interested in a Boykin, I think Calvin Watson may have a puppy or two left.  His are hunting stock and are reasonably priced.  2 people from this forum have bought pups from Calvin on my recommendation and have been very pleased.  I'm sure if you send them a private message they can tell you about him and his pups.  They are:
Cutem'all1090 and Riverbuck.  Send me a PM if you would like his number.


----------



## Fuller (Oct 4, 2011)

Vizcaya vizslas in Winder. I owned a vizsla for 16 years. He was the smartest and most loyal animal I have ever known. I miss him and think about him often. There will never be another like Jack. You will not be disappointed. Great dogs.


----------



## TBass (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm on it!  Maybe next summer, but I'm on it!


----------



## willie (Jan 7, 2012)

Wing and shot kennels. Alpine Alabama. Best durn dog I ever had. Took me a little less than 4 hours from central GA to get there.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 23, 2012)

StevePickard said:


> If you are interested in a Boykin, I think Calvin Watson may have a puppy or two left.  His are hunting stock and are reasonably priced.  2 people from this forum have bought pups from Calvin on my recommendation and have been very pleased.  I'm sure if you send them a private message they can tell you about him and his pups.  They are:
> Cutem'all1090 and Riverbuck.  Send me a PM if you would like his number.



You wont regret buying from Mr. Calvin trust me


----------



## linefuse (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 4 month old vizsla female. Extremely intelligent dog. But went to W Virginia to get her. Paid $600. Vizcayne in Winder wanted $1200 and I wouldn't be able to breed her unless she became a champion show dog. I don't want someone telling me what I can and can't do with my dog.


----------

